# Small African cichlids with Kribensis in a 63 gallon setup.



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Hi. I am thinking about setting up a 63 gallon, 48inch long tank.

I'd like to get a pair of Kribensis and know how territorial they get when breeding.

Which other small African cichlids would be compatible in the tank? Would the Egyptian mouthbrooder, African buffalo head, A. Thomasi or any other African small cichlids be suitable?

Thanks for any advice you have.

Dom :thumb:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you can find them, _Nanochromis transvestitus_, is your best bet A. thomasi would be next... I wouldn't mix the others.


----------

